# Bianca drip tray



## Waitforme (Dec 13, 2020)

I like to keep my stuff as it should be and I was constantly cleaning the drip tray to keep it nice and shiny.

I decided to remove the small blanking bolt from the bottom , taped over the hole from the underside and trimmed a takeaway container to catch the drips etc.

Works a treat, drip tray stays nice and shiny and is virtually invisible with the grating on ......


----------



## skylark (Feb 27, 2018)

Like it!

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------

